# (got one now, sorted) Road bike for 5' 8" woman



## Starchivore (5 Oct 2020)

_People were very helpful when I was looking for a bike for a friend a few months ago- so I'm back on behalf of another one, to see if any of the good folk of this forum happen to have a suitable machine they are looking to shift_

My friend is 5' 8" and she is looking to get her first proper road bike, for some commuting and to hopefully get into leisure cycling. 

- Looking for something that would fit her (a women's-specific would be good but I know it's not essential)
- Something sort of racy, with drops, but with a fairly comfortable position, nothing too aggressive. Not needing work doing
- Fairly cheap!
- Generous low gear, for a beginner to not have a bad time on the steep hills

She's in North Yorkshire. I could also pick up for her, I'm round Halifax in West Yorkshire, so really anyone selling who lives round those locations


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2020)

@Starchivore if this ticks all the boxes https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/rourke-looks-like-i-might-have-no-resistance.266843/ i am sure i could be talked into selling it


----------



## vickster (5 Oct 2020)

@DCLane selling anything?


----------



## DCLane (5 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> @DCLane selling anything?



Nothing available at the moment as the Raleigh SP Race needs a minor frame repair before going on sale. That'd fit.

I'd suggest a 'wanted' post on Yorkshire Cycling Sales FB group. There's a lovely Argon 18 on there that'd do for £800 (2017/18 model, hardly used). Also a women's-syle PlanetX Pro Carbon at £495. And a Merida Juliet at £280, although that's a bit overpriced imo and may be too small. It depends what her budget is though.


----------



## Starchivore (7 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @Starchivore if this ticks all the boxes https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/rourke-looks-like-i-might-have-no-resistance.266843/ i am sure i could be talked into selling it



Very smart looking machine! I'm not sure if she'd be up for adapting to shifters on the frame (I personally like that).... what's the size and gearing of that one? Looks lovely


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2020)

Starchivore said:


> Very smart looking machine! I'm not sure if she'd be up for adapting to shifters on the frame (I personally like that).... what's the size and gearing of that one? Looks lovely


Size is 54cm paintwork is there rather than sparkling and has a small top tube dent . 
Gearing is 8 X 2 non indexed new chain and cassette about 100 miles ago


----------



## theloafer (9 Oct 2020)

@Starchivore ..... you seen this ctc site https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=141565


----------

